# 2013 Burton Cartel (restricted vs non)



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

I picked up a pair of "restricted" 2013 cartels today! Is there any difference except for the "Asym React Strap" which is the same as the one on the 2013 Malavitas? And is that an upgrade to the regular strap?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Just the EST tech itself. But the binding itself is fairly the same from what I gather.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Just the EST tech itself. But the binding itself is fairly the same from what I gather.


Not what he was asking.

The strap is the only difference. Its a preference thing.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

i heard from a guy at evo that the highbacks aren't a 7 stiff like the 2012 and the 2013 mission have the stiffness of last years cartels . I didn't like the ankle strap , the boa knob 
would be in the way of the strap .


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

snowjab said:


> i heard from a guy at evo that the highbacks aren't a 7 stiff like the 2012 and the 2013 mission have the stiffness of last years cartels . I didn't like the ankle strap , the boa knob
> would be in the way of the strap .


As usual with trickledown tech, this year's Mission uses last year's Cartel highback, hence the stiffness.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Not what he was asking.
> 
> The strap is the only difference. Its a preference thing.


That's what I get for half assed replying.


----------

